
Reformat the Planet: documentary about the Chiptune scene - bd
http://pitchfork.tv/week/reformat-the-planet/chapter-01
======
SwellJoe
Until the Bubblyfish clip, I thought, "So this is a movie about people who
suck at chiptunes."

I will be the old guy, and point out that folks were making chiptunes in the
80's and early 90's on Amigas and Atari STs and C64s...and most of these guys
seem wholly unaware of that history, and are showing their musical immaturity
because of it (i.e., they're still at the "Hey, look, I made music with this
cranky little thing!" phase).

Nonetheless, I'm fond of chiptunes, and I'm amused to see that in NY, pretty
much anything novel can collect a "scene". Obviously, these sounds are going
to find their way into popular music in the near future. Though they'll be
assimilated rather than take over--just like electronica and punk rock.

~~~
Hexstream
"I will be the old guy, and point out that folks were making chiptunes in the
80's and early 90's on Amigas and Atari STs and C64s"

Well, back then it wasn't retro.

~~~
SwellJoe
Hehehe...By the 90's it was. Amigas and STs had awesome sound
capabilities...chip tunes were kickin' it old school.

------
doelie
I grew up with MSX. I never really made music on it though, that started later
on PC. But anyways, loads of MSX nostalgia lead to this:
<http://zwizwa.be/staapl/sheep>

------
MisterMerkin
Is it just me, or do the people waving their fists and getting all excited
about tinny blips comming from a Gameboy look utterly ridiculous. Don't get me
wrong, it's cool in a sort of hackish way, but worth a scene?

